# How do you make seaweed salad?



## luvs (Apr 13, 2006)

what should i put into nori to make seaweed salad? thank you!


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 13, 2006)

Nori *is* seaweed so I dont really know what you mean... or do you mean you want to put some salad things into nori and roll it like sushi?


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it possible that what you are wanting is Goma Wakame?  Here's a link:

http://www.alwaysfreshfish.com/seaweed_salad.html

We use a different brand of this stuff at work, and I love it!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 13, 2006)

"Nori" isn't used for seaweed salad.  It's used for wrapping sushi, or crumbled as a flavoring or garnish for sushi, sashimi, & soups.  "Konbu", which is used to make traditional Japanese soup stock, is sometimes, but rarely, added to salads after it's stock flavoring job is done, but again, this isn't the best choice.

You'd be better off looking for "Wakame", "Arame", &/or "Hijiki", all of which are used in cooked & salad dishes regularly


----------



## luvs (Apr 13, 2006)

we'll see. i'll ask one of my Chef instructors. thanks!


----------



## htc (Apr 13, 2006)

I love seaweed salad (wakame). I put in the seaweed, cut up pieces of rehydrated agar agar, minced garlic, salt, sugar, rice wine vinegar, sesame oil and toasted sesame seed. 

I can get fresh wakame at a local Japanese store. Can can also use the dried wakame. A lot of times there will be instructions on the back of the bag showing how to rehydrate it and what to put in.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 13, 2006)

Unless you're buying it already rehydrated, you'll need to do it yourself. The technique and a recipe for a dressing is here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/pan-seared-scallops-ponzu-butter-sauce-hijiki-salad-19701.html


----------

